

Ask HN: Looking for a talk on naming things - ArloL

I remember seeing a talk by a man online that covered naming things. One of the points he made was that prefixing a method with get for accessing a property is actually weird.
I don&#x27;t remember the exact arguments he made, which is why I&#x27;m looking for it.
An example was that get could mean
&gt; to go after, take hold of, and bring (something) for one&#x27;s own or for another&#x27;s purposes; fetch
which then makes no sense for a property because you&#x27;re not fetching it in the sense that it&#x27;s not at the other place after you fetched it. Compare it with getting the milk.
======
gt565k
I'd suggest reading the book Clean Code, for some insight on how to write,
well clean code ;)

Chapter 2 covers naming conventions

Also note that conventions are different for different languages.

You can also look up the Google style guides for Java, Python, etc...

